# Bags - 200g, 500g, 1kg



## Little Fin Roastery (Dec 30, 2020)

New to the forum but been in business for a couple of years now. From the start we have tried to be as ethical and environmentally friendly as possible, using 200g compostable bags in our boxes which are then stamped with our logo and coffee info. Whilst this is what has helped us grow, we also need to look at the next step up in business which I believe needs so more professional looking packaging.

I am looking for recommendations on somewhere to get 200g, 500g and 1kg pre-printed bags with our logo/design on. As with everything in business, cost is a key factor. I think we will struggle to find anything compostable so fully recyclable will be the next best option for us. Valves are a must. Anyone able to assist?


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Not really an answer to you question but thought I'd say hi. You guys are very local to me. Only discovered you last week when you posted a story on Instagram regarding a collection order you made from Barringtons in Rayleigh. My brother and I established that restaurant in 2016.

I'm getting through a bag of beans that I got from rave, then will order some coffee from you.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Little Fin Roastery said:


> Valves are a must


 You might be interested in this blog post: https://agoodkeensavage.wordpress.com/2012/01/17/why-i-stopped-packaging-our-coffee-in-one-way-valves/

I do currently use valved bags - but am conflicted TBH. From experience, whole beans degass slowly so probably don't need to be in a valved bag (assuming as much air as possible is squeeed out before sealing in order to make room for the CO2 which is off-gassed). However, I have found that even within 24 hours of packing ground coffee into a valveless bag there is significant swelling of the bag.

The Bag Broker offers recyclable bags - but there seems to be a lot of confusion about how/where/under what conditions so-called recyclable bags are actually recyclable: see their own disclaimer here https://www.thebagbroker.co.uk/product-category/recyclable-bags/


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If packing in non valve bags (which I do), there are some important things to do. *Coffee must be packed ASAP out of the roaster.*..e.g. when warm and a little extra space is required in the over packaging to allow for the bags swelling a bit.

If the coffee starts oxidising and I suspect adsorbing O2, the process seems to continue on the bag at a much faster rate. In this weather after I pack a bag, it actually sucks down onto the coffee as the warm air/coffee causes contraction. A huge benefit to not having a valve though.

P.S. One caveat, you have to make sure if using compostable or recyclable bags they have a good gas barrier...most don't!


----------



## rogher (Nov 22, 2020)

Where I live, the refuse people will not accept compostable bags for recycling.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

rogher said:


> Where I live, the refuse people will not accept compostable bags for recycling.


 Why would they.......but they might accept them for composting have you put them in your food waste bags.


----------



## Little Fin Roastery (Dec 30, 2020)

Karka said:


> Not really an answer to you question but thought I'd say hi. You guys are very local to me. Only discovered you last week when you posted a story on Instagram regarding a collection order you made from Barringtons in Rayleigh. My brother and I established that restaurant in 2016.
> 
> I'm getting through a bag of beans that I got from rave, then will order some coffee from you.


 That's great to hear. I absolutely love the food there and the takeaway didn't disappoint!

Thanks for the message, certainly not a plug but feel free to use code NEW15 for 15% off first order. Thank you, Ian


----------



## Little Fin Roastery (Dec 30, 2020)

RDC8 said:


> You might be interested in this blog post: https://agoodkeensavage.wordpress.com/2012/01/17/why-i-stopped-packaging-our-coffee-in-one-way-valves/
> 
> I do currently use valved bags - but am conflicted TBH. From experience, whole beans degass slowly so probably don't need to be in a valved bag (assuming as much air as possible is squeeed out before sealing in order to make room for the CO2 which is off-gassed). However, I have found that even within 24 hours of packing ground coffee into a valveless bag there is significant swelling of the bag.
> 
> The Bag Broker offers recyclable bags - but there seems to be a lot of confusion about how/where/under what conditions so-called recyclable bags are actually recyclable: see their own disclaimer here https://www.thebagbroker.co.uk/product-category/recyclable-bags/


 Thank you. It's always been a grey area with recyclable and it's hard to find the balance between sustainable/friendly and affordable for a business. Funnily enough I have been in contact with the bag broker recently but thanks for the info, hadn't seen that bit.


----------



## Little Fin Roastery (Dec 30, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> If packing in non valve bags (which I do), there are some important things to do. *Coffee must be packed ASAP out of the roaster.*..e.g. when warm and a little extra space is required in the over packaging to allow for the bags swelling a bit.
> 
> If the coffee starts oxidising and I suspect adsorbing O2, the process seems to continue on the bag at a much faster rate. In this weather after I pack a bag, it actually sucks down onto the coffee as the warm air/coffee causes contraction. A huge benefit to not having a valve though.
> 
> P.S. One caveat, you have to make sure if using compostable or recyclable bags they have a good gas barrier...most don't!


 Thank you Dave. Much appreciated.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Little Fin Roastery said:


> it's hard to find the balance between sustainable/friendly and affordable for a business


 This!!!!!


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Was speaking to the Bag Broker about their LPDE 4 recyclable bags. After asking my local authority says no to recycling them, but Bag Broker later said don't mention it's a coffee bag and just state its LPDE 4. Need to try that out.

Pure recyclable I find at present are far more expensive.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dartmoor Coffee said:


> Was speaking to the Bag Broker about their LPDE 4 recyclable bags. After asking my local authority says no to recycling them, but Bag Broker later said don't mention it's a coffee bag and just state its LPDE 4. Need to try that out.
> 
> Pure recyclable I find at present are far more expensive.


 The problem is that many of the recycling centres (possibly all) don't look at the packaging marking and simple recognise certain things. I rang out council and they said only things stated can be put in recycling, even if an item was of the correct recyclable material if it wasn't one of the recognized things, the whole recycling batch can get rejected. e.g. tertrapacks are recyclable but not by our council, certain containers and plastics are, but unless it looks like the stated objects, it won't get recycled.

I personally feel there's a lot of things wrong with the recycling industry but that's another topic.


----------



## JakeyB (Jun 6, 2019)

Hey @Little Fin Roastery how did you get on with your search for bags?

I am also looking for a new bag supplier, although not pre-printed quite yet.

The only place I have seen is MT Pak in China, which has a minimum order quantity of 1000 for stock bags, which is too much for me at this stage.

They seem to supply a large number of well known Roasters with printed bags.

Jake


----------



## Little Fin Roastery (Dec 30, 2020)

@JakeyB went with bag broker in the end for stand up Kraft valves 500/1kg. Sticking to our compostable 200g bags with a fold and sticker shut. Arguably not 100% airtight but offering something for everyone and some will only go for compostable.


----------

